# Last Minute Trip to London



## dreamin (Sep 9, 2012)

I am planning a 2 week trip to London, leaving YWG (Canada) on Sept. 29th.  This will be my first trip to the UK.  I'll be spending the first week in London visiting my son.  I am undecided about the second week, but it will likely be in Scotland.  If I book a return flight to LHR the price is about $1400.  If I fly into LHR, but return from Brussels, the price is about $1200.  Both options are with Air Canada.  Is it foolish to try and save the $200?  All of these flights are only about l/2 full according to the Air Canada seating charts.  I'm not sure of the accuracy of these charts but I'm wondering if I should wait a couple of days to see if any seat sales are offered.  I usually have months to plan a trip like this so I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the last minute planning and I haven't even begun to research hotels and things to do!  Any suggestions from experienced Tuggers will be most appreciated


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 9, 2012)

Check other airlines.  BA and AA sometimes have deals, as do others.  Aer Lingus, the Irish flag carrier is also worth checking.  TATL LCC's like IcelandAir should also be checked.

There is a very large departure tax, the APD, on flying out of the UK, so an open jaw leaving from elsewhere will save you money, but book the connecting ticket on a different airline.  An LCC works well here.  That also gives an opportunity to visit another city in Europe.  LCC's to look at include EasyJet, RyanAir, and WizzAir.  Aer LIngus is also close to an LCC these days.  Check multiple options of departure cities, including Dublin, Amsterdam, Paris, Frankfurt, and Munich.


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 9, 2012)

The Brussels open jaw is a good alternative since you can take the Eurostar direct to Brussels from London. Unfortunately, the price might be high at this late date. If you do decide to go to Brussels, the Eurostar ticket used to allow free travel on the Belgium Rail system. If that is still the case, a short ride to Brugge is well worth the trip.

I would compare the cost of a LCC to Brussels with Eurostar and also LCC to other Europe Cities. Be aware of the extra fees for the LCC's and where they actually land. With two weeks of Luggage, the bag fees and others may not be a good deal unless you travel light.

Cheers


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 9, 2012)

For the sake of $200 I'd rather do without the hassle of flying to Brussels and then making your way to London via Eurostar.  After a long haul flight you just want the easiest and quickest way to your destination.   As your son lives in London flying into Heathrow means that your journey time from the airport to your son is going to be less than an hour and probably around $50 for a taxi.  Sometimes it's worth paying that little bit more for convenience.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 9, 2012)

I love Brussels, it is a small and compact city which you can see in a couple of days.  I set my sister up with a couple of nights at the Scandic a while back when they went to Europe and my niece said she really like Paris but Brussels was her favourite.

If you put Brussels in your schedule, ebay.ie has marriott brussels on offer every few days and you can get 2 weekends nights with breakfast for about 100 Euros.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 9, 2012)

Other similar option is return via Paris since Paris seem to be on sale this week.

If you have any Avio points you might be able to get a cheap flight to Paris on BA for 4500 points (RBC Avion can transfer) plus some fees if train tickets are expensive.  If you go via Eurostar/Thalys weekday during offpeak hours has the best price.


----------



## Margariet (Sep 9, 2012)

Only if you want to see Brussels or other places in continental Europe, which would be even more exciting! If you only wanna visit the UK, just stick to your original plan. But that's just my advice! If you consider continental Europe you can shop around for the best deals.


----------



## PStreet1 (Sep 9, 2012)

In order to save any money by using European airlines, you also need to have practically no luggage--a carry on size bag that doesn't weigh too much.  Otherwise, you'll lose all your fare savings in extra baggage costs.  Check each site for their specific requirements.  (I suspect you'll very quickly eat your $200.00 savings in trying to get elsewhere; if you want to see Brussels, that's a different matter.)


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 10, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> For the sake of $200 I'd rather do without the hassle of flying to Brussels and then making your way to London via Eurostar.  After a long haul flight you just want the easiest and quickest way to your destination.   As your son lives in London flying into Heathrow means that your journey time from the airport to your son is going to be less than an hour and probably around $50 for a taxi.  Sometimes it's worth paying that little bit more for convenience.



The here is to fly OUT of Brussels, not into it.  What is being discussed is an open jaw into London and out of Brussels to save the UK APD, which is charged on leaving the UK, not entering it.  Therefore the leg to Brussels is not after a long haul flight but before one.

If the price is the same and you get the opportunity to see another European city, this is a great bonus, and you get to avoid the despicable APD in the UK in the process.


----------



## dreamin (Sep 12, 2012)

*Flights confirmed!*

Thanks for all the suggestions.  I've spent many hours researching the options given.  The problem I had was that I had to spend too many hours in airport layovers in order to save a few dollars.  Today I booked a return flight to London using my AirMiles (a Canadian reward program).  The flight cost me $668 (and 4400 Air Miles).  I still need to book a flight from Edinburgh to London.  The LCC don't fly into LHR, so I'll probably use BA.  My son & I are planning to travel to Edinburgh by bus or train so that we can see the countryside.  My daughter & boyfriend will be travelling throughout Scotland so we'll meet up with them in Edinburgh.  Now for finding accommodation.  The prices are shocking to say the least!  I am so used to finding a nice timeshare somewhere and then planning how to get there.  This is a totally different experience.  I'm looking for a central location because I don't want to rent a car.  Hotels, apartments, B&B...too many choices.  I plan to stay in each city for a week to simplify things.  Continental Europe will have to be another vacation.  I hope I'm on the right track here.  Suggestions/comments?


----------



## dreamin (Sep 13, 2012)

*Accommodations booked in London!*

I found a special promotion on Travelzoo UK.  I booked the Millennium Baileys Kensington for 6 nights at 90 GBP per night, which includes a free breakfast and internet access.  I'm happy with the rate and I think the location is good.  I'll be even happier when the whole trip is arranged and I can relax!


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 13, 2012)

dreamin said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions.  I've spent many hours researching the options given.  The problem I had was that I had to spend too many hours in airport layovers in order to save a few dollars.  Today I booked a return flight to London using my AirMiles (a Canadian reward program).  The flight cost me $668 (and 4400 Air Miles).  I still need to book a flight from Edinburgh to London.  The LCC don't fly into LHR, so I'll probably use BA.  My son & I are planning to travel to Edinburgh by bus or train so that we can see the countryside.  My daughter & boyfriend will be travelling throughout Scotland so we'll meet up with them in Edinburgh.  Now for finding accommodation.  The prices are shocking to say the least!  I am so used to finding a nice timeshare somewhere and then planning how to get there.  This is a totally different experience.  I'm looking for a central location because I don't want to rent a car.  Hotels, apartments, B&B...too many choices.  I plan to stay in each city for a week to simplify things.  Continental Europe will have to be another vacation.  I hope I'm on the right track here.  Suggestions/comments?



You can use an LCC to fly from one of London's other airports.  There are buses running between them.  The train might be another option ( www.thetrainline.com ) that would let you see the countryside.


----------



## natasha5687 (Sep 13, 2012)

dreamin said:


> I am planning a 2 week trip to London, leaving YWG (Canada) on Sept. 29th.  This will be my first trip to the UK.  I'll be spending the first week in London visiting my son.  I am undecided about the second week, but it will likely be in Scotland.  If I book a return flight to LHR the price is about $1400.  If I fly into LHR, but return from Brussels, the price is about $1200.  Both options are with Air Canada.  Is it foolish to try and save the $200?  All of these flights are only about l/2 full according to the Air Canada seating charts.  I'm not sure of the accuracy of these charts but I'm wondering if I should wait a couple of days to see if any seat sales are offered.  I usually have months to plan a trip like this so I'm feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the last minute planning and I haven't even begun to research hotels and things to do!  Any suggestions from experienced Tuggers will be most appreciated



Did you check the prices flying in and out of Gatwick (LGW).  I have family in London and I fly into/out of whichever is cheaper.  For me that is normally Gatwick.  In my case it is about 10 minutes closer to family that LHR and actually a little easier to get in and out of.


----------



## MaryH (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi Dreamin,

Low BA flights either do not gather FF miles or a fraction of the miles.    If you have the fare class, check on ba website.  Avio points with BA has some uses with you use them for short haul North american flights under 650 miles.  I was able to fly Montreal to NYC last minute for 4500 avio points and minimal fees and taxes.  But RBC points would translate during promotion times with 50% bonus if you have Avion credit cards so for that it was only need 3000 RBC reward points..  A good value.

Was BA flight much less than Air Canada or was it only usable on base fare and not on the fuel surcharges / taxes?


----------



## radmoo (Sep 13, 2012)

dreamin said:


> I found a special promotion on Travelzoo UK.  I booked the Millennium Baileys Kensington for 6 nights at 90 GBP per night, which includes a free breakfast and internet access.  I'm happy with the rate and I think the location is good.  I'll be even happier when the whole trip is arranged and I can relax!



That sounds like an excellent deal and I think you will love the location


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 16, 2012)

dreamin said:


> I found a special promotion on Travelzoo UK.  I booked the Millennium Baileys Kensington for 6 nights at 90 GBP per night, which includes a free breakfast and internet access.  I'm happy with the rate and I think the location is good.  I'll be even happier when the whole trip is arranged and I can relax!



It is an excellent location. I pass it often on the bus on my way from the Allen House. 

Cheers


----------



## dreamin (Sep 20, 2012)

*Edinburgh and beyond*

Thanks again for all the suggestions.  I haven't booked my transportation from Edinburgh back to London yet because I was trying to figure out the rest of my itinerary first.  So I have now reserved a room for 2 nights at the Sheraton Grand Hotel in Edinburgh near the castle.  A Hotwire special at $175/night USD all taxes included.  I have the Hilton Craigendarroch #1003 on hold with RCI for the remainder of the week.  I don't want to rent a car and drive, so I've looked at other options.  It appears that I can take a train to Aberdeen and then a bus to Ballater.  The resort and scenery looks beautiful so I think I would enjoy a week there.  I just want to make sure I can get there before I confirm the unit.  Are the buses and trains reliable, especially since I have to make a connection in Aberdeen?


----------



## urban5 (Sep 23, 2012)

*Train and plane*

I took the train from Edinburgh to Aberdeen, easy trip, lot of stops, not a lot of scenery, except for the bridge leaving Edinburgh, then flew BA back to LHR for return flight to states.  If I remember correctly BA was the lowest fare of all the airlines flying from Aberdeen to LHR.


----------



## dreamin (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you, urban 5.  I confirmed the Hilton Craigendarroch as an Instant Exchange for 9000 points.  I'll be able to get a ride with my daughter to Aberdeen so I won't need to take the train after all.  Then today I booked a flight from Aberdeen to LHR on BA, which was the only flight that would allow me to make my connection home to Canada.  It was about $50 more than the LCC but I didn't have much choice and the convenience factor made it worth it.  With the LCC I would have had to fly the night before and overnight in London.  I'll be picking up a rental car in Aberdeen so that I can make my way to the resort and back.  I really didn't want to drive in Scotland but the bus/train combo didn't work out....arrived too late to catch my flight home.  So now I'm looking for a car rental and then all my travel plans are complete.  Any car hire recommendations appreciated!

Here's my itinerary:

Day 1         Arrive at LHR - pick up Oyster Card and take the Tube to Kensington

Day 1 - 6   Millenium Baileys Kensington, London

Day 7 - 8   Eastcoast Rail to Sheraton Grand Hotel, Edinburgh

Day 9-14   Rental car to Hilton Craigendarroch, Ballater, Cairngorms National Park

Day 15      Rental car return.  ABZ - LHR - YYZ - YWG - Home!

With such last-minute planning I haven't had the time to research what I'll be doing once I get to the UK.  Any tour book recommendations that I can read on the flight over?


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 24, 2012)

My favorite tour books are the DK Eyewitness series. Either the Top Ten version or the full one. 

Cheers


----------



## Gtscot (Sep 25, 2012)

If you can get hold of " Scotland the Best" by Peter Irvine it is one of the best tour books.
Lists lots to do, where to eat etc around Ballater.


----------



## dreamin (Sep 28, 2012)

*Tour Books & Maps*

I went to Barnes & Noble and they had so many tour books to choose from.  x3 Skier, the Eye Witness book had beautiful pictures but they only had the full version and I found it a bit too heavy to carry around in my bag.  It was also the most expensive at $30.  They didn't have the Scotland book recommended by Gtscott but I hope to find it once I get to the UK because it sounds like it would be most useful.  I ended up buying Rick Steves' London because it was the only one that had a 2013 version and it was compact.  I also bought a Borch Great Britain waterproof map.  I used a Borch map when I travelled in Costa Rica and it had lots of details.  Most importantly, they are waterproof!


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 28, 2012)

You can get most guide books as a file on your iPad or other tablet. I prefer paper versions though since using my iPad while out and about is a pain to me. Looks kind of dorky walking around with an iPad in my hand but I have seen it done.  

Cheers


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 1, 2012)

Generally, I do not look for lots of pictures in guide books - I will see the sites when I get there.  I look for useful content and the best I have seen generally are the Rough Guide series and the Lonely Planet series.  For cities in most of central and eastern Europe, and now Ireland, but not yet the UK other than Northern Ireland, I particularly like the In Your Pocket series which can be downloaded online at www.inyourpocket.com  I just used their Lviv guidebook this past weekend when I was in Lviv.


----------



## MaryH (Oct 3, 2012)

Interesting, in your pocket do not cover france.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 3, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Interesting, in your pocket do not cover france.



The company was started by a couple of Brits who were travelling in one of the Baltic countries shortly after the fall of communism and were bemoaning the lack of any guidebooks, so they decided to do something about it.  The concept spread south and west, and actually a bit east, too, from there.  Curiously, they are not iin their home country, the UK, either (other than Northern Ireland).


----------



## MaryH (Oct 3, 2012)

actually it kinds of make sense since UK and France has been well covered so much more competition .


----------



## dreamin (Oct 21, 2012)

*A Wonderful Holiday!*

Got home to Canada this week.  I just loved London and Scotland.  There was so much to see and do in London.  The Millenium Baileys in Kensington was a perfect hotel, full of character, and in a great location.  I used the underground and walked for  miles each day.  The museums were amazing and the theatre productions were wonderful.  I hadn't been on a train for years so I was pleasantly surprised how smooth the journey was from London to Edinburgh, another beautiful city.  I spent most of my time in Scotland at the Hilton Craigendarroch, a beautiful woodland resort a mile from the town of Ballater.  After witnessing the driving conditions, I decided not to rent a car as I would be alone without a navigator!  I relied on the very good bus system and a lot of walking.  The scenery in Scotland was gorgeous.  I did buy the book recommended by Gtscott, "Scotland the Best" and it was very useful.  I had no problem with any of my flights except that I had allowed a 2 hour connection time at LHR when I was returning from Aberdeen.  Arriving in one terminal, getting to the next terminal, and processing my VAT refund took up the whole 2 hours!  I got to my gate just as they were boarding.  LHR is enormous!  Although I was with my 2 adult children at times, most of my time was spent alone and, surprisingly, I really enjoyed the freedom.  This trip was so successful and enjoyable that now I want to return to see Europe!!


----------



## MaryH (Oct 26, 2012)

Great you had a good trip to London Dreamin..


----------

